# Songs/bands in D standard tuning



## Michael

So, my new guitar is setup in D standard and I wanna to learn some more songs on it. I've learnt a lot of "Crystal Mountain" by Death and some Zyklon's "Ways of the World", so any bands other than them would be good. 

Thanks.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Anything by Necrophagist, I suggest giving "Epitaph" a good playthough, it's a great song. Hmm...I mean, I play everything in D standard, give your old standard tuning songs a run through in D, they'll sound cooler. I think Kalmah is in D standard.


----------



## Michael

I love Kalmah and I didn't know they were in D. Thanks.


----------



## Makelele

Symphony X is in D-standard I think.

Edit. "Follow the Reaper" (the album) by COB should also be in D.


----------



## oompa

the crown has some stuff in standard D. start with crowned in terror, awesome track on an awesome album!


----------



## Elysian

learn Death's Misanthrope. that'll keep you busy for a while.


----------



## telecaster90

All Death is down a step. Endless Sacrifice by Dream Theater is in D as well.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Symphony X is all D standard.
And right now I remember _Forsaken_, from Dream Theater, latest Systematic Chaos album.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Symphony X will keep you running for a while. Same with Black Tide.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Everything by Paradise Lost.

'Martha's Harbour' by All About Eve.

Everything by Robin Trower and Johnny Winter (that and Open D in his case) if you want something non-metal.

'Inner Road' by Adagio.

'Building the Church' by Steve Vai.

Some Pantera songs, although I can't name any off the top of my head.

Everything by Obituary.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Mastodon (various songs; they also use CGCFAD and AGCFAD), Dimmu Borgir (latest two albums), COB (all of Hatebreeder and FTR, some songs on HCD and Blooddrunk, but none of AYDY to my knowledge), some of Sepultura's Chaos AD, what little Gojira I've heard, plus everything else already mentioned. Hope you enjoy, DGCFAD is a sick tuning.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Kreator.


----------



## Michael

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.  I know Pantera had some stuff in D standard. Anyone know which songs?


----------



## telecaster90

Michael said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys.  I know Pantera had some stuff in D standard. Anyone know which songs?



Off the top of my head, I'm Broken, Revolution is My Name, 5 Minutes Alone, and maybe Walk?


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

Alot of Shadows Fall songs are in D standard


----------



## DelfinoPie

Skid Row, Motley Crue, Dokken, Lynch Mob, Racer X 

"King of Monsters" by Racer X is really fun to play as well, or "Viking Kong"


----------



## distressed_romeo

I thought Dokken and Lynch Mob were mostly Eb...


----------



## Mr. S

Immortal


----------



## Mattmc74

Most Sepultura is in D standard, the newer stuff is tuned down lower


----------



## DelfinoPie

distressed_romeo said:


> I thought Dokken and Lynch Mob were mostly Eb...



Ah, my mistake.


----------



## Doomcreeper

Obituary
Death
I think most Bodom is
Necrophagist


----------



## zimbloth

Dimmu's latest (DCA was standard E + occasional 7-string)
Cradle of Filth
Candlemass (new)
Motley Crue
My band! (well, ADGCFAD )
Red Harvest


----------



## Anthony

WINTERSUN


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Decrepit Birth ftw! Also older Decapitated.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Check out Lamb of God, the latest two Nightwish, some Dream Theater, Symphony X.... There are plenty..


----------



## Mattayus

Lamb of God are drop D, not D standard. hate to be a tuning Nazi, but if you're wanting to play along it's not quite the same

as for the pantera songs - most of Reinventing The Steel is in D standard, but off the top of my head some songs are - A New Level, Walk (although most tabs will display it as Drop D, it's not!) Primal Concrete Sledge, 5 minutes alone, im broken, throws of rejection,

Then on Great Souther Trendkill he started tuning down to Db, but i'm pretty sure there are SOME songs in D standard on there, just cant remember which off the top of my head


----------



## gunshow86de

All That Remains are my favorite in D-Standard.


----------



## soldierkahn

yeah i was just gonna say All That Remains. This Darkened Heart album and The Fall Of Ideals. every song is heavy hitting, hard as fuck to play and in Dstandard


----------



## HamBungler

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Sanctity yet!  Beneath the Machine and Beloved Killer are awesome songs, as are Zeppo and Seconds, Billy Seals, hell anything off of Road to Bloodshed is phenomenal!


----------



## Joel

Death
Necrophagist
Decrepit Birth
Deeds Of Flesh
Decapitated
The Black Dahlia Murder (Some)
Control Denied (Chuck Schuldiner's Other Band!!!)
Odious Mortem
Prostitute Disfigurement (Newer)
Vital Remains (Some)


----------



## Johann

Anthony said:


> WINTERSUN




+1


----------

